# Problem......



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got a new doe. 
I had the lady put her in with the buck April 14th and she was taken out the day I picked her up, may 10th. 
When I originally got the pictures of her she was normal weight. No udder at all. 
When I picked her up, she was skinny.. Almost like she was sunk in ready to kid and has this little udder goin on.. She would look back at her belly and slightly go "maa". 
She has a belly that is out far on the sides. 
But say your looking at her from behind, the left side she has her belly then up above a little bit it feels like a baby. (Or what a baby would feel like on my nigerian when they were caving) 
Do you think she bred through the fence before she was out in with the buck??:/
In the third pictures she was looking at her belly. 
Any and all opinions are appreciated!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure what to tell you lol!!! Just hope she ate a lot last night and filled out! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish Delilah!!

Here's her baby bump!:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! Maybe she's having a food baby!!! I wish lol! Wait a minute is that the side the rumen is on? If it is then it is a food baby!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Lol! Maybe she's having a food baby!!! I wish lol! Wait a minute is that the side the rumen is on? If it is then it is a food baby!!!


Yes but babies could also venture over there if more than one. 
I've felt babies kick and I've talked to vets about this. 
They went in on the right side & found one baby but also had another baby that would be on the left side.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm.... Okay cool I know we've had goats that have pushed the rumen so much on the other side that the goat was huge!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Hmm.... Okay cool I know we've had goats that have pushed the rumen so much on the other side that the goat was huge!!!


Exactly!! 
Haha lets see if I can find the pic of my goat with the babies hoof on the left side!! Lol


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol I meant to say: we've had some goats who have had kids that will have the rumen side sticking out a lot.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She's more full an less dropped in both pictures on the left. That's when she had twins.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! Okay cool! Yeah I've seen that before!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah!! 

Stand by!! Here in the next hour ill have pictures of her belly today.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

*clicks heels and saluts* Yes ma'am!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> *clicks heels and saluts* Yes ma'am!


Lol!! Here we go!!(courtesy photos by melissap):


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

IMO, even if it was a lol udder she's had for a while like my nigerian, it wouldn't be going up so far like a normal udder.. Know what I'm saying?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

... 

Oh no


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you mean attached too much? And honestly that looks like her ribcage... lol I know I sound like a dork but just making sure.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> What do you mean attached too much? And honestly that looks like her ribcage... lol I know I sound like a dork but just making sure.


I know!(; I tried not to crop the pic too much to make it seem like that here:

















By attached too much I mean, it looks like she's developed an udder before. And she hasn't. It looks like she's actually growing an udder. Not one of those fake little baby udders that my nigie's get when they're kids.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I know!(; I tried not to crop the pic too much to make it seem like that here:
> 
> By attached too much I mean, it looks like she's developed an udder before. And she hasn't. It looks like she's actually growing an udder. Not one of those fake little baby udders that my nigie's get when they're kids.


Left side isn't baby. I an getting a Nubian/lamancha x doeling tomorrow.  their udders will mature because hormone changes. I think you worry too much (; like I do. Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Left side is rumen  That udder doesn't look ready for a long time.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Left side isn't baby. I an getting a Nubian/lamancha x doeling tomorrow.  their udders will mature because hormone changes. I think you worry too much (; like I do. Lol


Lol well no. I'm being so Dead serious. 
I sent pictures to my friend saying she pregnant she goes how long?! 4 months? 
I was like nooooo 1.... So, I'm not the only one! lol I'm not crazy...... I think.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Lol well no. I'm being so Dead serious.
> I sent pictures to my friend saying she pregnant she goes how long?! 4 months?
> I was like nooooo 1.... So, I'm not the only one! lol I'm not crazy...... I think.


When they get heavier bred the pooch looks puckered I think and she will get an udder 6 weeks prior. I'll fw it to my dairy doe expert


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Left side is rumen  That udder doesn't look ready for a long time.


It could also be baby though if they have more than one. 
And heck no. Not for another month ATLEAST. 
But it's about a handful +


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree that the udder has plenty to fill.. And I think she could be about a month bred.. I have a doe that starts an udder sooner then later..  and the belly, well.. Some does get big early on and others don't..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I agree that the udder has plenty to fill.. And I think she could be about a month bred.. I have a doe that starts an udder sooner then later..  and the belly, well.. Some does get big early on and others don't..


Lord I hope she's only a month!! Lol 
I just, I dunno what to think.









That's her like a month or two ago^^


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She's lovely


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> She's lovely


Thank you. 
We're gunna call the vet tomorrow & see how much he's gunna charge us. If it's too much then ill just wait a few weeks & see what her udder says. 
I'm doing biotracking for CAE already & I'm gunna go ahead & do pregnancy also.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Babies are on the right..rumen on the left....usually moving folk feel is good rumen action....IMO..That is not a baby bump. All my goats have this..Im not sure but I think it is part of the intestine called cecum...its between the small and large intestines...I could be wrong about what it is, but pretty sure its not a baby bump......is she a first time freshener? her udder looks like a FF that we wouldn't see until she was closer to 3 months bred..at least so far here...I know some do begin to build sooner..


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

My doe had twin girls and she did the same thing. She had her's early but only by 3 days. Her twin girls were suppose to be born on February 14. No need to worry. Thanks, Lizzy and hope this helps.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know if she's expecting, but that's the daintiest doe I've ever seen. Her legs are so long and slender she looks like a Tim Burton concept of a doe!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks axykatt!!! 

Happy bleats: she is a FF and that why I'm worrying. Cause the original pictures I got over her a few months ago. Like 2 months, were saying she was a lil chunky all around & now it looks like she sunk in. 
I did only feel one movement but I wasn't positive it was the baby. (That was on the right side) however, I have seen like a leg or a head popping out of her belly. On both sides. I will try & get the baby on the right & take a picture of it. 


Lizzy: thank you that helped me chill! Saying your doe did the same thing 

I'm not freaking because she could have problems (I don't think she will) I'm freaking because we don't have the "kidding area" ready for her. She will be around 4 dogs. 3 are little. And if one eats the baby or something & I'm not sure. I will so cry. 
But also the fact that the original owner didnt tell me it was a possibility.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Babies are on the right..rumen on the left....usually moving folk feel is good rumen action....IMO..That is not a baby bump. All my goats have this..Im not sure but I think it is part of the intestine called cecum...its between the small and large intestines...I could be wrong about what it is, but pretty sure its not a baby bump......is she a first time freshener? her udder looks like a FF that we wouldn't see until she was closer to 3 months bred..at least so far here...I know some do begin to build sooner..


Also happy bleats, so let's say it isn't a baby bump and I'm going crazy, as usual!(; lol 
Them that udder is a closer to 3-4 month bred & I'm not going crazy there?!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> View attachment 28404
> 
> 
> She's more full an less dropped in both pictures on the left. That's when she had twins.


 I had a goat like that. I don't know why she finally became thin.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

katie said:


> I had a goat like that. I don't know why she finally became thin.


Yeh. This one has twins and she was dropping (with the babies) then se popped right back up and was fat right after she kidded.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Update:
I'm 80% sure that she is bred. And 3.5 4 months along

This afternoon when I get out of school I will be going to try & get the baby on the right side. I will get pictures. I'm determined! Lol 
I will take a few pictures of her udder today then again on Sunday to see if it's growing any. 

It would be good so that I could breed her in time for state fair though so maybe she's bred for a reason always a good in everything right?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I dont think you are going crazy at all....the ruman area is super strange...lots of movement, rolling, gas kicks and that one spot that feels like a baby bump...Goats are wonderful strange animals....

On her udder...to me looks like my yearlings at 3 months bred...but some heavy producers can begin to bag sooner...I personally have not seen an one month old bred doe look that size...fatty yes..but not formed..I would talk with the person you purchased her from...see if there is any possibility she could have gotten bred sooner


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> lol..I dont think you are going crazy at all....the ruman area is super strange...lots of movement, rolling, gas kicks and that one spot that feels like a baby bump...Goats are wonderful strange animals....
> 
> On her udder...to me looks like my yearlings at 3 months bred...but some heavy producers can begin to bag sooner...I personally have not seen an one month old bred doe look that size...fatty yes..but not formed..I would talk with the person you purchased her from...see if there is any possibility she could have gotten bred sooner


There is because she was talking about how a few months ago another doe she had out there that was in the same area as my doe, got into another pen with the buck and got bred. It's possible that she got in and out before the lady saw. She didnt mention it to me about her being bred possibly but she said 2 of her does is bred from that. 
D: 
I will talk to her.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

A swelling on the left side, can be bloat. I'd watch for that, put out some baking soda in case she needs it. Does your vet do ultra-sounds? I would see about getting one done if you are worried. But, I'd sure get that birthing area built and secured against the dogs, a.s.a.p.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Di said:


> A swelling on the left side, can be bloat. I'd watch for that, put out some baking soda in case she needs it. Does your vet do ultra-sounds? I would see about getting one done if you are worried. But, I'd sure get that birthing area built and secured against the dogs, a.s.a.p.


Yeah he does! We are calling him today. 
As for the kidding area, I will be back posting pictures to see how I can modify/fix it! 
She's not nesasairly swollen there. It will pop up an go away.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright we'll just left. 
I tried shaking her to move the baby but all it did was make him kick!!

You tell me:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mark when the buck jumped in and make that her bred date just in case...watch her closely...already producing milk is not a one month bred Udder...try not to mess with her teats too much..she needs the plug to protect her from bacteria entering..best of luck


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Mark when the buck jumped in and make that her bred date just in case...watch her closely...already producing milk is not a one month bred Udder...try not to mess with her teats too much..she needs the plug to protect her from bacteria entering..best of luck


Thanks happy bleats!! 
But I just got her Friday so I have NO idea when. :/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Before was Saturday, 5-11 and after is today 5-13


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as stated before...get her kidding pen ready...keep a close watch..since you have no idea when she was bred...go by the signs..tight shiny full bag..Ligs gone, baggie rear..baby will drop under her...I have a Nubian who is built like her...she had us fooled until the night before..her bag changed just a bit..the next day she kidded a single kid..she had no other signs..we really thought she miscarried some where along the line...then there He was..her little buck at her side...less than 2 hours after I was out feeding...you just never know with some girls...


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

DEF udder development! My first doe got milk 8 weeks before she kidded and talk about a full udder for 4.... Lol best of luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's definitely growing!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!! 

Yeah, deff udder development. 
Just got off phone with the lady. She said its possible. 
I have talked to owners of the home & they said no kidding pen will be built:/ soooo 
Any suggestions as to that?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure what to say... Where do the goats stay in? Like a shelter? When she's ready could you just close that off??


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> I'm not sure what to say... Where do the goats stay in? Like a shelter? When she's ready could you just close that off??


I was wanting to BUT she said its too small to do that and I had all the materials ready to either do that OR build a separate little poll barn somewhere and the parents said no to both. 
They stay in a little shed that had like shelving & now that is out and if I closed it off completely the other goats wouldn't have any where to go:/ plus that's where they're fed!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Either way, if I feel baby could be harmed, I WILL bring her to my house. 
By the time she kids I should just be or close to out of school for the summer. So I will make sure the kid and momma are safe!!<3


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Good! Lol I was just going to ask if you could take her to your house!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol yeah!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Here she is:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Kidding pen:

On the way to being built!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Here she is:


WHERE did that belly come from?! (=


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> WHERE did that belly come from?! (=


Her baby! hehe!! 
The left side is where it came from!!!!!(; lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness.....that goat keeps ya guessin' for sure! One pic she looks too thin...the next pic....

Hope all goes well!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Omgoodness.....that goat keeps ya guessin' for sure! One pic she looks too thin...the next pic....
> 
> Hope all goes well!


Thanks!!!! 
She is for sure!! Lol


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thanks axykatt!!!
> 
> Happy bleats: she is a FF and that why I'm worrying. Cause the original pictures I got over her a few months ago. Like 2 months, were saying she was a lil chunky all around & now it looks like she sunk in.
> I did only feel one movement but I wasn't positive it was the baby. (That was on the right side) however, I have seen like a leg or a head popping out of her belly. On both sides. I will try & get the baby on the right & take a picture of it.
> ...


 Your welcome. I think the reason some of them do that is because they have great milking lines and they are going to have a nice, great, and just plain awesome udder. Mine has great milking lines and she herself is a Grand Champion. Her kidds are very awesome even though they are crossed. Thanks, Lizzy.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lizzy said:


> Your welcome. I think the reason some of them do that is because they have great milking lines and they are going to have a nice, great, and just plain awesome udder. Mine has great milking lines and she herself is a Grand Champion. Her kidds are very awesome even though they are crossed. Thanks, Lizzy.


Yeah I've heard tht before but I'm not convinced that she has the best milking lines. Not saying that they're bad. She has white acres up and down her (one of the best in fl) but still....


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Yeah I've heard tht before but I'm not convinced that she has the best milking lines. Not saying that they're bad. She has white acres up and down her (one of the best in fl) but still....


 Oh. I know that they do have great milking lines because one of my friends from 4-H took Nubians and she had a White Acres doe and that doe always had a great udder every freshening and always had great kidds. Thanks, Lizzy.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lizzy said:


> Oh. I know that they do have great milking lines because one of my friends from 4-H took Nubians and she had a White Acres doe and that doe always had a great udder every freshening and always had great kidds. Thanks, Lizzy.


Yeah, they have AMAZING goats!!


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Yeah, they have AMAZING goats!!


  Yup. I have been looking into getting Nubians but not sure when I want to incorporate them in my heard. Right now I have twin girls that are Boer Lamancha mix, a purebred Grand Champion Lamancha, and a almost pure Oberhassli. My Boer Lamancha mixes are very cute and they love to be held when you sit on a stump and they just jump on and sit there. Lol. Here are some pictures of them. Their names are Star and Diamond.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lizzy said:


> Yup. I have been looking into getting Nubians but not sure when I want to incorporate them in my heard. Right now I have twin girls that are Boer Lamancha mix, a purebred Grand Champion Lamancha, and a almost pure Oberhassli. My Boer Lamancha mixes are very cute and they love to be held when you sit on a stump and they just jump on and sit there. Lol. Here are some pictures of them. Their names are Star and Diamond.


Aww!!! You have a lot of lamanchas!! 
I think it's time to get some nubians!!;D


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Aww!!! You have a lot of lamanchas!!
> I think it's time to get some nubians!!;D


LOL. I do have a lot of Lamanchas and/or Lamancha crosses. I have 2 Oberhaslis though. More Lamanchas though. Thanks, Lizzy.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lizzy said:


> LOL. I do have a lot of Lamanchas and/or Lamancha crosses. I have 2 Oberhaslis though. More Lamanchas though. Thanks, Lizzy.


Haha more manchas AND nubians??;D


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Haha more manchas AND nubians??;D


I need more OBERHASSLIS , LAMANCHAS, and NUBIANS! LOL.I love Nubians but my friend said they are super loud. I don't really mind them because my whole family is loud. I'M BORN TO BE LOUD! LOL! Nubians are giant and would make great cart goats. I also know that Lambs are great cart animals because they have so much leg mucle and can pull more wait but Nubians are good for the height. Thanks, Lizzy.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Nubians are loud but have more personality! Lol I love them! And kidding is like a box of chocolates, you never know what color you're going to get


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha yeah, she wa loud at first but now she's not really loud at all thank god!! 
I agree on the cart goats, Even though I'd never do that. Lol don't have anything for them to do 
I'm going crrrrrrrazy for her to kid!!!


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> Nubians are loud but have more personality! Lol I love them! And kidding is like a box of chocolates, you never know what color you're going to get


I know. You never know with Lamanchas either. They come in so many different colors it's hard to believe.Thanks, Lizzy.


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Haha yeah, she wa loud at first but now she's not really loud at all thank god!!
> I agree on the cart goats, Even though I'd never do that. Lol don't have anything for them to do
> I'm going crrrrrrrazy for her to kid!!!


Yup. I would be going crazy too. It would be super exciting. Thanks, Lizzy.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lizzy said:


> Yup. I would be going crazy too. It would be super exciting. Thanks, Lizzy.


It is exciting. Lol this is my first nubian kidding so I'm nervous.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I wouldn't be nervous  it's the minis that get me nervous! And these people breeding their pygmys to boer bucks... I'd lose it. Haha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I wouldn't be nervous  it's the minis that get me nervous! And these people breeding their pygmys to boer bucks... I'd lose it. Haha


Yeah. I mean people say ALL the time that Mini's have the worst kidding odds, I don't understand how. Lol I've had a few things happen but not to my goats. Thank god!!! So far.


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 29, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> It is exciting. Lol this is my first nubian kidding so I'm nervous.


Lamanchas come in all different colors just like Nubians. LOL. Thanks, Lizzy.


----------

